# Spray tip clogged like your mother wouldn't know



## mv8710 (Jul 28, 2010)

I have a 515 tip and I have soaked it in thinners TWICE and blasted it with a pressure washer at 2200 psi, but it STILL keeps clogging up every 10 seconds.
Can I save it or shall I leave it in the trash can?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

When you weigh your time, plus the fact that it is always fouling up, IMO it’s not worth the effort to mess with it.


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

A clogging tip is usually not the tips fault!! You need to look at your spray set up and paint. 

1. Is the tip too small for the paint you are using
2. Do you have the correct filters in the pump and gun for the paint you are using
3. You may need to strain the paint


----------

